
Women speak less when they're outnumbered - protomyth
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2012/09/120918121257.htm?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+sciencedaily+%28ScienceDaily%3A+Latest+Science+News%29
======
jcr
Original Source:

<http://news.byu.edu/archive12-sep-women.aspx>

[https://journals.cambridge.org/action/displayAbstract?fromPa...](https://journals.cambridge.org/action/displayAbstract?fromPage=online&aid=8675859&fulltextType=RA&fileId=S0003055412000329)

<http://dx.doi.org/10.1017/S0003055412000329>

------
protomyth
TechCrunch "summarization" of the article
[http://techcrunch.com/2012/09/18/study-want-more-female-
lead...](http://techcrunch.com/2012/09/18/study-want-more-female-leadership-
use-consensus-not-majority-rule/) "Study: Want More Female Leadership? Use
Consensus, Not Majority Rule"

